# Ladies - Have you ever faked it?



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I find it rather amusing how many "men" think that their women have never faked it during sex, but there are polls that show more than 70% of women say they have faked it at one time or another or all the time and their "men" don't have a clue.

So, ladies - have you ever faked it? Did your partner ever figure it out? Have you ever told him?

And how many of you "cannot" have the big "O" during normal sex and can only have the big "O" during oral or manual stimulation?

If more men realized that a lot of women cannot have the big "O" during normal sex and only if they are manually or orally stimulated, maybe they would pay a little more attention to foreplay and they wouldn't have so much to complain about!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Oh, and why do women fake it? 

The male ego couldn't take it if we didn't...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I love to talk about sex. 

Never faked it. 

It is not good to live in a lie! It feels great to be who I am.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

If the husband and wife talk and are truly close what purpose does faking it even provide?

Do you talk about sex and what works and doesn't? For my wife it's missionary with her manually stimulating or her on top!!

If it's not one of those she is not having a orgasm tonight or next year!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I did 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lola09 (Oct 16, 2010)

Does taking it count as faking it. I pretty much just laid there in silence. :/


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes I've faked a O , why because the sex was borring ! Wasn't turned on enough ! And for his male ego !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandofgold (Oct 12, 2010)

No never faked it, although my husband knows that I usually only climax with oral or manual stimulation, so he is happy to satisfy me through these means. I don't think faking it is even an option as he would know I am lying.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who has faked it before!


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

I've faked it! .... I've only had one for oral/manual stimulation .... but I'm going to keep trying for one during sex!


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 27, 2010)

for the first 15 years of my marriage I "faked it"...literally never had an O. Why did I never say anything? For the very reason you mentioned---I thought it was something "I" was doing wrong and I didn't want to hurt or disappoint my husband. And no he never figured it out and to this day I haven't told him.


----------



## Bluemoon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, early on I faked it/lied a few times. Mostly to protect the fragile male ego and the man who didn't understand that sometimes it just doesn't work for us ladies. Now I am able to be honest and he gets that it's not necessarily him.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Who was it that said?

"Women might be able to fake orgasms. But men can fake a whole relationship."


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Good one! :lol:


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Oh, and why do women fake it?
> 
> The male ego couldn't take it if we didn't...


I have faked it... well more like exaggerated. It is like a momentary gift. I always fess up if asked.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I love to talk about sex.
> 
> Never faked it.
> 
> It is not good to live in a lie! It feels great to be who I am.


It must be nice to be that impressed with yourself! :smthumbup:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I faked it in the beginning sometimes because I was young and not totally aware of how my body worked. Been with my husband since I was 19 and he was the first to make me orgasm at all which at the time seemed like the most amazing thing in the world. Now that I'm older and we know each other so well I don't have to but that took communication and me getting more open about what pleasured me but this is only the past few years and has made it so I'm almost always willing because it always feels so great.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

There is a bias in the question; you assume "sex" means "intercourse." That's a very narrow, specific definition. Does it matter how a woman reaches orgasm, if she does?

And NO, never have, never will. I've have never understood why anyone would, either. It's so unfair to a partner, who thinks everything is just fine the way it is, when it isn't (unless a woman is perfectly happy not reaching orgasm, which is pretty darn rare!). My feeling is, either learn together, or find someone else.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Never faked it with my husband. I'm quite honest in my frustration if I don't get there. I like him to know, so that he 'owes me one'. :smthumbup:


----------



## NeedSpace (Sep 17, 2010)

I fake it often. I have been with 9 men in my life and only two have made me o. For me i dont need one to enjoy sex every time, maybe thats just because its so very difficult for me to climax? I have used toys during sex and that gives me one every time without fail. Plus hubby gets very hurt and offended if i dont even though ive told him countless times i dont need an o to enjoy sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I had a lot of partners when I was younger, and I faked it with lots of them, mostly if they were lousy in bed and I just wanted them off me and gone. Sorry to be blunt about it but that's how it was for me. On the other hand I did have a lot of great sex and a lot of fun.

With the H I've never faked it. That's one of the reasons I married him.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> So, ladies - have you ever faked it? Did your partner ever figure it out? Have you ever told him?
> 
> And how many of you "cannot" have the big "O" during normal sex and can only have the big "O" during oral or manual stimulation?


 I can honest to God say, even swear on the life of my children, I have NEVER faked an orgasm. I have gotten upset at my husband for going before me -when I was close & didn't get mine a few times in our marraige. More in our younger days. He knows when I get mine & when I don't! 

I am the opposite, orgasming from oral is difficulft for me (maybe only twice in my life), but cowgirl & missionary, Every single time. 

I know my husband is the type who would be REALLY upset if he could not give this to me, cause I have asked him this question, out of curiosity, in the past. It would eat at him, saying the experience would be less fullfilling for him if I could not orgasm and me, I can not fake anything in life. Some men are just this way -it really is an ego thing, this desire is part of feeling like a REAL man who is giving the women they love the most pleasurable feeling in the whole world. 

Personally if I was a man, I think I would feel this way myself. Think about it ladies, how would WE feel if we could not get our husband over the mountain top ??

But so true, they can do it other ways! I would bet some of the Best lovers in the world are Men who struggled with Pre-mature ejaculation & had to find other means-mainly oral (have a book written by one) or men whose wives were honest, and they searched the ends of the earth to Please their wives in whatever way it "could" happen.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sure my wife has faked it early on in our marriage. Shes no meg Ryan.
That made me do some research and comunicate better.She has always been shy about what she liked or she truly did not know because she never masterbated.

Now I'm the one who fakes it. Not all the time but sometime it just aint going to happen.

Not sure if she knows but she never asked.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, how can men fake it --UNLESS they are slipping some Viagra & the wife just isn't paying attention to the extra wetness & Mr Happy not going down afterwards??


----------

